# Kirktonhill Tower, Myrekirk, Scotland Aug '08



## spacepunk (Aug 6, 2008)

A miserable wet day with nothing to do, so Smellycat and myself set of in search of Kirktonhill Tower. After a few wrong turns and a consultation with a near-by resident we were on the the right track. I expected to find an old tower but when we got there were surprised to discover that the place was being' done up' with new windows and a nice new door, which was a bit disappointing, as it seemed to take the character out of the place. Hey ho.

First view.






New door and windows.





Looking down the stairs.















Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 6, 2008)

how quirky is that, any pics from the to[p?


----------



## smileysal (Aug 6, 2008)

What a lovely little place, I love it. Even with those windows fitted, it still looks great. Like seeing down that spiral staircase.

Excellent pics,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Mr. Sam, we could only get 2/3 of the way up unfortunately.


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 7, 2008)

It's great!  The windows look in keeping but who the hell countenanced a door like that! Madness!


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 7, 2008)

With a letter box to, for the postie


----------



## zimbob (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice wee tower, I'm assuming it was a Folly?

I know what you mean about the new fixtures, but at least it means someone's taking the time and money to save the place, even if the door is a questionable choice


----------



## Lightbuoy (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice work 

Ta for sharing with us.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## clairie77 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi there can you please tell me where you parked to walk to the tower. I like a really good walk so it's OK if it was miles away x


----------



## Wrench (Apr 28, 2021)

clairie77 said:


> Hi there can you please tell me where you parked to walk to the tower. I like a really good walk so it's OK if it was miles away x


Hi clarie77, 
You have noticed the date on this post? 

Don't be surprised if you don't get an answer


----------



## wolfism (Apr 29, 2021)

clairie77 said:


> Hi there can you please tell me where you parked to walk to the tower. I like a really good walk so it's OK if it was miles away x


If you park in the village of Marykirk (not Myrekirk...) then walk approx one mile north eastwards along a minor road, the tower's in woodland to the left/ inland side.


----------



## clairie77 (Apr 29, 2021)

wolfism said:


> If you park in the village of Marykirk (not Myrekirk...) then walk approx one mile north eastwards along a minor road, the tower's in woodland to the left/ inland side.


Thanks so much! Grateful for the reply


----------



## Wrench (Apr 29, 2021)

I stand corrected


----------



## clairie77 (Apr 29, 2021)

Tbolt said:


> I stand corrected


Brilliant huh! That'll teach ya lol


----------



## Wrench (Apr 29, 2021)

clairie77 said:


> Brilliant huh! That'll teach ya lol


It isn't unusual for me to be proven wrong


----------

